

Amazon Launches WriteOn to Compete Against Crowd-Writing Sites Like Wattpad - Red_Tarsius
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/03/amazon-launches-writeon-to-compete-against-crowd-writing-sites-like-wattpad/

======
ogdenyogly
Fine Print? Amazon's other supposedly pro-writer initiatives all have clauses
whereby they own your content.

